# The Secret to Adding Muscle



## rachidvax (May 1, 2017)

_By    Brett Claussen  _

   " Growing up in a small town in Nebraska, at a very early age I became obsessed with big muscles. I would watch cartoons with characters that had 22 inch arms and bulging pectorals. I began to buy all the action figures and started drawing these characters for hours on end. I never knew people in real life could look like this. "


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2017)

I drew dicks on public property as a child.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

I once fuked my sisters best friend but I never told her.

Anyone else have any secrets?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I once fuked my sisters . Anyone else have any secrets?


 you sick fuk!


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I once fuked my sisters best friend but I never told her.
> 
> Anyone else have any secrets?



I once pissed all over a girls car 5 minutes before she left a party because she stole a flashlight from me and never gave it back


----------



## stonetag (May 2, 2017)

I fuked a sheep once, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Seeker (May 2, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I fuked a sheep once, don't tell anyone.



Dude I'm laughing pretty hard here. Loolol where are the pics?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2017)

I have been freeballing all day, I know, not as impressive as ****ing sheep


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I fuked a sheep once, don't tell anyone.



I actually believe you


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I have been freeballing all day, I know, not as impressive as ****ing sheep



but do your balls smell? Mine do


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> but do your balls smell? Mine do



I would imagine so. I'll spruce em up a bit with old spice deodorant before I step in the gym lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I would imagine so. I'll spruce em up a bit with old spice deodorant before I step in the gym lol



why ..Postworkout balls are the best..when u get home use your girlfriends favorite face towel to wipe them down


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I have been freeballing all day, I know, not as impressive as ****ing sheep



Yeah nobody is impressed here. We can all admit it. We are jewce heads. Our balls are barely palpable without quantities of hcg lol


----------



## stonetag (May 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I actually believe you



I knew YOU would understand Bundy...lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 2, 2017)

This thread got out of hand pretty quick LMAO!!


----------



## therealkozmo (May 2, 2017)

now your avatar makes sense





Milo said:


> I drew dicks on public property as a child.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 2, 2017)

Op is a fgt. No mention of yam root.


----------



## BRICKS (May 2, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Dude I'm laughing pretty hard here. Loolol where are the pics?



They'll show up in the Hairy Snatch thread


----------



## captncrunchyslams (May 2, 2017)

OP was written like the beginning of a very homosexual erotica


----------



## John Ziegler (May 2, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> I once pissed all over a girls car 5 minutes before she left a party because she stole a fleshlight from me and never gave it back



Talk about pissed off


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2017)

I once frightened my mailman by going to the door stark naked.

I'm not sure which scared him more - my nudity or the fact that I knew where he lived.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2017)

Every single one of is has to be brain damaged. Good god this thread is a treasure


----------



## BRICKS (May 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Every single one of is has to be brain damaged. Good god this thread is a treasure



Agree there.  Think about it.  There's only one thing I like doing more than the gym. Lift things up and put them down.  Move tremendous amount of iron.  And the useless and sore, this hurts, that aches, do it again, day in, day out, never gets boring....it ridiculous when you think about it.  But whenever I've had to take time off and I've come back to it, that bar feels so damn good in my hands.  Definitely brain damaged.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sounds like the OP likes a nice tea and a good cry.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 17, 2017)

lol I forgot about this one, yes we are definitely all brain damaged to some extent pob


----------

